# I'm in LOVE!!!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I love the colors and the pattern. A future project for me!
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-kvoFw7SD4Yc/T8_qRTNe07I/AAAAAAAAIo8/O2Pvjq3Pen8/s1600/IMG_0369.JPG

The colors work really well in this one too
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-6WCbThRRE...Judy+Niemeyer+Design+Lap+Quilt+051712+(1).JPG

I might have to buy this book. I did a google search for "Desert Sky quilt Joanns" to see if I could find an image of the finished quilt kit I'm working on. This is what I found. Not what I'm working on, but something I'd love to work on, LOL!
Amazon.com: Desert Sky Quilt Pattern - Judy Niemeyer: Explore similar items
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really nice - I saw something about this on the Hancock of Puducah's facebook page.

Now here's one for you to check out - and sit down when you see the price of the patter.

Bali Wedding Star Pattern - Limited Edition by Judy Niemeyer - Texas Quilt Shop, Block of the Month, Patchwork Party, Quilt Kits, Quilt Fabrics, Dear Jane, Dream Sewing Room Makeover

here;s the photo link I first saw it at:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...82451993.64645.309134275789507&type=1&theater


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I love Judy Niemeyer's stuff, never have had the time to try anything but love to look at it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Angie, it does include the preprinted foundation papers. It isn't that far off of the QuiltSmart stuff sold.

Too wild for me but it is pretty.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, yeah! Our DGD picked out Judy N.'s Bali Wedding Ring bed runner pattern for her graduation quilt at Thanksgiving last year. Cost $25.00 for the pattern. Batiks at Hancock's of Paducah were on sale for mostly $2.99 the half yard. Bought 9 yards. Muslin for the background and backing. Black fabric for the star points I had on hand. I finished up a queen sized version on May 17 for her graduation on May 30. Phew! What a job! I used arcs. No paper piecing. Fusiible to attach the arcs, corner pieces, and star points. My Bernina machine's buttonhole stitch around all those pieces Thought I would never finish it. Maybe I can get a picture of it on here if I can understand photobucket, if anyone would like to see it. It looks huge! Also the 3rd one I have done on my long arm, which is a wonderful new present from my long-suffering DH!.


----------

